

Alleged Screenshot Of Google Drive Surfaces - aresant
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/16/alleged-screenshot-of-google-drive-surfaces/

======
myoder
Does anyone know (or have any educated guesses) if Google Drive will have an
installed state like DropBox, or will it be entirely web-based?

It's funny, but I didn't think I'd like the fact that I had to install
DropBox. Now, I can't imagine any other way it could work. Then again, I'm not
paid to solve these problems.

------
da_n
So someone has learnt how to use Developer Tools on the Google Docs page?

